# NORCAR fall/winter 2015-2016 schedule



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Here's a new schedule for the upcoming oval and points series we will be having.

We have a few changes to this schedule.

Wednesday night races have been eliminated and a few Friday night and Sunday practices have been added.

Times are:

Friday night practice : 4pm till 9pm
Sunday practice : 9am till 2pm
Saturday Oval or Road races : 10am doors open and racing at 2pm
Sunday oval : 9am doors open and racing at noon

September
5 road race
12 oval points race #1
19 road race
26 road points race #1
27 road practice

October
2-4 Halloween Classic
10 road race
16 road practice
17 road points race #2
24 oval points race #2
31 road race

November
7 road points race #3
14 oval points race #3
21 Indoor Champs Warm-ups
22 road practice

December
5 road race
6 road practice
11/12 Carpy's Oval Showdown
13 oval points race #4
19 road points race #4

January
1/2 Hangover Classic
9 road points race #5
16 oval points race #5
23 road race
29 road practice
30 road race

February
6 road race
13 oval points race #6
19/20 HCOT oval
27 road points race #6


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks for the post!


----------

